# FreeBSD 10 and Truecrypt



## user222 (Apr 16, 2014)

Anyone successfully using Truecrypt with FreeBSD 10? I managed to get the port installed successfully after some speed bumps. When I try to mount a Truecrypt file I get the following hung process: 
	
	



```
root        980   0.0  0.0  12272   1780  0  D    12:13PM  0:00.00 umount -- /tmp/.truecrypt_aux_mnt1
```
 and /var/log/messages: 
	
	



```
Apr 16 12:13:25 minibsd kernel: FUSE: strategy: filehandles are closed
```

This matches a potential fusefs bug reported on November 16, 2013: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 54450.html


----------



## daaitoulaam (Apr 21, 2014)

Same issue here. I haven't been able to get truecrypt or other FUSE systems to work since switching to 10 from 9. Just tested fusefs-sshfs and that works but fusefs-encfs doesn't.


```
FreeBSD bombers 10.0-STABLE FreeBSD 10.0-STABLE #19 r264439: Sun Apr 20 12:00:31 HKT 2014
```

Not sure if it matters but `df` lists /dev/fuse mounted to ~/.gvfs due to an unwanted but apparently needed gvfs-fuse-daemon. `ls -ld ~/.gvfs`  shows no write permissions on the directory.


----------



## ph0enix (Jul 10, 2014)

Is there a workaround or an update on this?


----------



## Oko (Jul 10, 2014)

DragonFly BSD has a native BSD implementation of TrueCrypt. Maybe it could be ported to FreeBSD.


----------

